# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Plusvalenza da cessione di azienda

## alexl17

Per la prima volta mi trovo a dover gestire in Unico SP una plusvalenza da cessione d'azienda e chiedo a tutti voi un aiuto.
Scorrendo velocemente le discussioni presenti in questo forum ho in effetti  già trovato qualcosa sull'argomento ma ho ancora bisogno di chiarirmi le idee.
Una piccola SNC commerciale (bar) in semplificata cede con atto notarile lunica azienda (azienda che a sua volta aveva acquistato nel 2002). 
Atto in  data 16/12/2007 , decorrenza 01/01/2008. 
Il prezzo della cessione viene determinato in  50.000,00 così suddiviso:
1) euro 5000 per merci 
2) euro 20000,00 per attrezzature varie
3) euro 25000,00 per avviamento
I debiti e di crediti dellazienda rimangono esclusi dalla compravendita.
Io procederei così:
1) Determinazione del reddito dellattività regolare senza calcolo delle rimanenze finali.
2) Calcolo della plusvalenza  
   50.000 = prezzo di cessione
   15.000 = residuo fiscale da ammortizzare dei beni materiali
   17.000 = residuo fiscale da ammortizzare di avviamento per acquisto  azienda 2002
    Calcolo : 50.000 - 15.000 - 17.000 = 18.000
E' corretto fare così?
Altre domande.
La plusvalenza può essere rateizzata anche se lattività è cessata giusto?
E corretto imputarla fiscalmente ( per intero o in quanto alla prima rata) al 2007  anche se latto notarile stipulato il 15/12/2007 ha effetti dal 01.01.2008(l'atto recita testualmente: "gli effetti economici della qui perfezionata cessione, per quanto riguarda il godimento dell'azienda, avranno inizio dal giorno 01/01/2008")?
Che fine fa l'avviamento iscritto nel libro dei cespiti dell'azienda cedente?
Ringrazio anticipatamente tutti voi che sarete così gentili da intervenire su un argomento che io reputo molto interessante.
E scusate se sono stato troppo prolisso.
Ciao

----------


## shailendra

Vedo che nessuno ti risponde, allora provo a farlo io.
I conteggi mi sembrano esatti. La rateizzazione, se ho capito bene la risposta che mi hanno dato l'altro ieri ad una domanda simile, la puoi fare ma solo se lasci aperto la p.iva e non chiudi la società fino alla fine della rateazione.
Quello della data a  cavallo dell'anno è un probema aperto dalla notte dei tempi e non penso che nessuno abbia mai trovato soluzione. Io di solito in atto faccio mettere una frase del tipo "resta inteso che l'impresa cedente cessa la propria attività al 31/12/" ma non so se è è una cosa che vale molto.
L'avviamento, come tutti gli altri cespiti, ti si chiude con la plusvalenza della cessione d'azienda

----------


## anacleto

La mia non è una risposta, naturalmentee ma richiesta di un chiarimento;
Una persona fisica ha ceduto l'attivita' di tabaccheria.
Questa persona è anche socio di una Sas di cui è accomandatario e di una Srl, entrambe in perdita.
In questo caso la plusvalenza realizzata va indicata come plusvalenza nel quadro G (della tabaccheria) assieme ai redditi da tabacchi e quindi va compensata con le perdite d'impresa? 
Altrimenti, su quale rigo e quadro dall'unico va imputata ?
Grazie mille
Anacleto

----------


## dan

Riprendo il post per una domanda : 
Se la cessione prevede l'estromissione delle rimanenze di magazzino , come ci si comporta con la determinzione del reddito dell'esercizio di cessione da riportare in unico? Nel dettaglio una ditta individuale cede l'attività ,  determinando il reddito senza calcolare le Rimanenze Finali si genera una perdita che nell'Unico abbatte la Plusvalenza;
E' un procedimento corretto ?  
grazie

----------


## studio18m

La Srl A che acquista e vende impianti di distributore di carburante, cederà alla Snc B un impianto. Poichè si tratta di cessione di ramo d'azienda ci sarà una plusvalenza di circa 200.000,00. Se tale importo  la Srl A lo utilizzerà interamente per l'acquisto di un nuovo impianto deve comunque pagare le tasse sulla plusvalenza (di 200.000,00). Inoltre per spalmare le tasse sulla plusvalenza in cinque anni quali sono i requisiti?
Ciao a Tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La Srl A che acquista e vende impianti di distributore di carburante, cederà alla Snc B un impianto. Poichè si tratta di cessione di ramo d'azienda ci sarà una plusvalenza di circa 200.000,00. Se tale importo  la Srl A lo utilizzerà interamente per l'acquisto di un nuovo impianto deve comunque pagare le tasse sulla plusvalenza (di 200.000,00). Inoltre per spalmare le tasse sulla plusvalenza in cinque anni quali sono i requisiti?
> Ciao a Tutti

  Scrivi di una srl che commercializza impianti di distribuzione di carburante; quindi non si tratta di cessione di ramo di azienda, ma di una normalissima cessione rientrante nel proprio oggetto sociale.

----------


## studio18m

> Scrivi di una srl che commercializza impianti di distribuzione di carburante; quindi non si tratta di cessione di ramo di azienda, ma di una normalissima cessione rientrante nel proprio oggetto sociale.

  mi sono spiegato male, infatti l'attività principale della società non è quella di commercializare impianti bensì quella di gestire impianti di propietà ovvero di terzi. Nello specifico attualmente gestisce una decina di impianti in forza di contratti di comodato gratuito con varie compagnie petrolifere (Q8, Ies etc.) le quali risultano propietarie dei terreni e delle pompe. Contestualmente la società acquista anche terreni dove realizza impianti di sua propietà (in questo caso la compagnia petrolifera non risulta propietaria dell'impianto, ma fornisce esclusivamente il carburante). Attualmente la società possiede 4 impianti (terreno e pompe) di sua propietà. Uno di questi (valore 150.000,00) intende venderlo alla società B per un importo pari a 350.000,00 (plusvalenza 200.000,00). Tale importo verrà destinanato all'acquisto in un altro terreno dove realizzare un ulteriore impianto. L'amministratore non ci stà a pagare le tasse sulla plusvalenza poichè tale importo verrà immediatamente reinvestito

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'amministratore non ci stà a pagare le tasse sulla plusvalenza poichè tale importo verrà immediatamente reinvestito

  Purtroppo deve farsene una ragione.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## studio18m

> Purtroppo deve farsene una ragione.

  Assodato ciò, poichè l'impianto è stato realizzato 3 anni fà, la plusvalenza potrebbe essere rateizzata in 5 anni?
Grazie per l'aiuto
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Assodato ciò, poichè l'impianto è stato realizzato 3 anni fà, la plusvalenza potrebbe essere rateizzata in 5 anni?

  Lo dice l'art. 86 del Tuir. 
ciao

----------


## studio18m

> lo dice l'art. 86 del tuir. 
> Ciao

  grazie per i chiarimenti 
ciao

----------


## ainop

Per quanto riguarda la tassazione separata delle plusvalenze da cessione di aziende, leggo che si deve versare un acconto del 20%, da pagarsi entro la scadenza del saldo.
Mi spiegate, rispondendomi all'esempio?
Ottengo una plusvalenza di 100.000 euro nel 2013, pago un acconto di 20.000 euro a giugno 2014 e gli altri 80.000?

----------


## ACCOUNTANT83

salve avrei un dubbio sulla contabilità ordinaria...mi spiego...cessione ramo azienda gratuito da figlio al padre...merci, avviamento a titolo gratuito...merci 50.000 avviamento 7.000 ...le scritture sono 
merci 50.000
avviamnrto 7.000
a debiti per cessione 57.000
ma il problema che debiti per cessione mi rimarrà aperto in stat patrim pass per tale cifra...ma non è corretto in quanto non ci sarà nessun pagamento di tale cessione....cosa fare???grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Si rileva la insussistenza passiva.

----------

